# Need sauce for Salmon with no butter



## themonkeytree (Nov 13, 2009)

Please help me come up with some sauce ideas.  I have some guests that can't eat lactose, so I am looking for some suggestions on sauces for salmon that have no butter in them.  I am a little tired of Asian style sauces, or I would use one of those I know.


----------



## Selkie (Nov 13, 2009)

You can use clarified butter... it has no lactose. The lactose is removed with the butter solids.


----------



## themonkeytree (Nov 13, 2009)

I could be wrong, but clarified butter would not thicken a sauce like whole butter would, because the milk solids and stuff are removed when clarified.

I guess I can cook shallots and herbs and deglaze with white wine and finish with some lemon juice and lemon zest.  I think I will do that.


----------



## Mama (Nov 13, 2009)

What about a glaze of maple glazed salmon and serve it over a bed of greens:
1/4 cup Vermont maple syrup
                      1 tablespoon lemon juice
                      2 tablespoons light soy sauce
                      1 teaspoon Dijon or stone-ground mustard
                      1/2 teaspoon finely chopped gingerroot, if desired
                      1 1/4-pound salmon fillet
                      2 tablespoons thinly sliced scallions


----------



## themonkeytree (Nov 13, 2009)

That sounds delicious.


----------



## Constance (Nov 13, 2009)

I make dill sauce with Miracle Whip, dill weed, lemon juice, dash of Worchester sauce, and horseradish. We really like it with salmon, or any fish, and it's simple to prepare. Sorry I don't have amounts...just start with several bit dollops of Miracle Whip, and add the rest a little at a time to taste. 
It's good on vegetables, too.


----------



## themonkeytree (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for all your help.  The dill sauce sounded great, but I had no dill.  I will use the maple glaze next time, but someone who was eating could not have sweet things so that sauce was out of the question.

I just made a simple sauce with onions, peppercorn, white wine, whole grain mustard, dijon mustard, lemon zest, lemon juice, dried tarragon (because I had no fresh), and a finish of parsley at the end.  I will use those two recipes I did not get to use though, I eat salmon a lot so I will let you know how delicious they turn out.

Oh and constance, don't feel bad about not having ammounts.  I do not measure unless I am baking.


----------



## Wyogal (Nov 14, 2009)

sounds great. adding the mustard to the sauce probably helped as it is an emulsifier. yum!


----------



## Mark Webster (Nov 14, 2009)

How about something a little different such as a chimichurri sauce. Its a great sauce from Argentina made up of olive oil, vinegar, finely chopped parsley, oregano, garlic seasoned with salt, both black and cayenne pepper. It can served over basically any protein (meat, poultry and fish). Just a thought.


----------

